# Pro's to wear shorts -



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Think this is great news and hopefully can see it extended for all events 

http://www.skysports.com/golf/news/...layers-to-wear-shorts-in-practice-and-pro-ams


----------



## WWG (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Think this is great news and hopefully can see it extended for all events 

http://www.skysports.com/golf/news/...layers-to-wear-shorts-in-practice-and-pro-ams

Click to expand...

Good old common sense


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 20, 2016)

Seems eminently sensible - they should extend it to tournament play as well, why not?


----------



## 3565 (Jan 20, 2016)

Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

3565 said:



			Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.
		
Click to expand...

Don't see those type of shorts in our medal ? 

Tailored golf shorts only


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2016)

I agree, it makes sense, and would fully support it extending to tournament play.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jan 20, 2016)

3565 said:



			Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.
		
Click to expand...

We may even see scruffy mongrels wearing string vests and hitting cans of stella around the course as well! The horror!


Great move by the European tour, the players seem to be loving it as well. The more barriers to participation that are brought down the better if you ask me.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 20, 2016)

3565 said:



			Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.
		
Click to expand...

They're not allowed at my place


----------



## delc (Jan 20, 2016)

WWG said:



			Good old common sense
		
Click to expand...

The end of civilisation as we know it! What will be next? Torn jeans, cargo shorts, football and rugby shirts, collarless shirts, t-shirts, singlets......?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 20, 2016)

Horrid horrid horrid.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Horrid horrid horrid.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mind me asking why "horrid" ?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 20, 2016)

Just an awful idea, shorts look ridiculous.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Just an awful idea, shorts look ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

But ok on the lady in your profile picture though ?


----------



## Wayman (Jan 20, 2016)

Yeah just let them

I wear my shorts Feb-Nov 

I remember turning up to a county comp couple year back in shorts. It was a boiling day in July!!!! Got told can't wear shorts!!
Had to play in my waterproofs. Sweating wasn't the word!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2016)

Never understood why they don't wear them now. Equally silly as it is deemed acceptable on the ladies tour.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2016)

Puma will have fowler in a mankini next week.   Lol


Good move this.  About time.  I play my best golf in shorts and wear them as much as possible.  First rays of sun to the very last.


----------



## selwood90 (Jan 20, 2016)

Will see some milk bottles this summer then! I don't think I'd put everyone through seeing my paper white legs. It's just not fair


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But ok on the lady in your profile picture though ?
		
Click to expand...

That looks like a skirt actually!

But going by your premise, ladies wear sleeveless and collarless shirts, should men also be able to wear those also then?


----------



## russanderson70 (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow they may even allow DMD's before the end of the century


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			That looks like a skirt actually!

But going by your premise, ladies wear sleeveless and collarless shirts, should men also be able to wear those also then?
		
Click to expand...

My premise ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My premise ?
		
Click to expand...

You've referred to his profile picture, although I believe she has a skirt on anyway, however, you're obviously making a simulation that's if it's OK for the ladies (not horrid) it should be OK for the men, so, how about sleeveless and collarless shirts?


----------



## Capella (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But ok on the lady in your profile picture though ?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks,@Liverpoolphil ... my thougts exactly  Even if it is a skirt ... why is it okay if women show their legs on the golf course (and a lot of them, mind you ... of the legs, I mean) and not for men?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			You've referred to his profile picture, although I believe she has a skirt on anyway, however, you're obviously making a simulation that's if it's OK for the ladies (not horrid) it should be OK for the men, so, how about sleeveless and collarless shirts?
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe many golf manufacturers make that attire for men nor would there ever be a call for it so I can't see it ever being a situation that golf would face where as shorts for men and ladies are mass manufactured and both should be able to wear both on the pro circuit and in any club.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I don't believe many golf manufacturers make that attire for men nor would there ever be a call for it so I can't see it ever being a situation that golf would face where as shorts for men and ladies are mass manufactured and both should be able to wear both on the pro circuit and in any club.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not think men, probably the younger generation so you can count yourself out, would wear something like this in the height of summer or abroad?

Just to clarify, I wouldn't, but, it's all about free choice and women want to be more equal so I personally can't see why not wearing a sleeved polo like we have to is a hardship for women!


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

Aphibarnrat in shorts now there's a horror story.

Im all for it though seems sensible


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 20, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Just an awful idea, shorts look ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Good wind up:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

There will have to be a colour chart though you know like the ones you get for choosing a paint colour and you will have to be a certain colour to be allowed to play in shorts.

I don't think there is much worse than white legs and white socks eh Phil


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 20, 2016)

Couldn't care less really. Wear whatever you like, but if you act like an arse then I will judge you.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Couldn't care less really. Wear whatever you like, but if you act like an arse then I will judge you.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on, most sensible comment to date.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			There will have to be a colour chart though you know like the ones you get for choosing a paint colour and *you will have to be a certain colour to be allowed to play in shorts.*

I don't think there is much worse than white legs and white socks eh Phil

Click to expand...

Bit racist that 

I think white legs & socks and a ginger is worse 

:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Do you not think men, probably the younger generation so you can count yourself out, would wear something like this in the height of summer or abroad?

Just to clarify, I wouldn't, but, it's all about free choice and women want to be more equal so I personally can't see why not wearing a sleeved polo like we have to is a hardship for women! 

View attachment 18184

Click to expand...

No I don't think men would want to wear want the ladies wear in regards sleeveless tops 

And believe the ladies having a different "fashion" is keeping with the way the fashion is different for men and women in society


----------



## winty57 (Jan 20, 2016)

and what  type of socks, if any should they be allowed to wear???????


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2016)

Really? Loads of guys absolutely love a guns show.


----------



## delc (Jan 20, 2016)

A couple of our club members wear shorts in almost any conditions!  :mmm:

I once turned up for a society day at a certain course in Buckinghamshire on a blazing hot day in July wearing smart tailored shorts. Some old buffer (probably the club secretary) came out and informed me in no uncertain terms that I had to wear long socks with shorts. I asked if the pro shop sold long socks and was told "No". I had a really old and tatty pair of black Chinos in the boot of my car, so asked if they were OK, and was told "Yes". I nearly melted in the heat that day, as well as looking rather scruffy!


----------



## Crawfy (Jan 20, 2016)

A great move by the European Tour...time to allow them in tournament play too.

Getting mine ironed for the weekend...may need some fleece pants though...bbbrr!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

delc said:



			A couple of our club members wear shorts in almost any conditions!  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I've ever seen Leftie in long trousers, maybe because his shorts come down to his ankles anyway  

:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Really? Loads of guys absolutely love a guns show.
		
Click to expand...

None that I know that play golf


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 20, 2016)

Discrimination against us blokes, speedos & vest tops should be allowed 

Look at the tan advantage the ladies have


----------



## delc (Jan 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Discrimination against us blokes, speedos & vest tops should be allowed 

Look at the tan advantage the ladies have 





Click to expand...

The pure white forehead over a suntanned face is never a good look!  I play without a cap some of the time just to avoid this!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2016)

winty57 said:



			and what  type of socks, if any should they be allowed to wear???????
		
Click to expand...

full length woollen up to the knees


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 20, 2016)

delc said:



			The pure white forehead over a suntanned face is never a good look!  I play without a cap some of the time just to avoid this!  

Click to expand...

You'd think the pro's would have learnt by now


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			Discrimination against us blokes, speedos & vest tops should be allowed 

Look at the tan advantage the ladies have 





Click to expand...

cyclist tan is almost the same but you get two white hands instead of one


----------



## chrisd (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Do you not think men, probably the younger generation so you can count yourself out, would wear something like this in the height of summer or abroad?

Just to clarify, I wouldn't, but, it's all about free choice and women want to be more equal so I personally can't see why not wearing a sleeved polo like we have to is a hardship for women! 

View attachment 18184

Click to expand...

You'd wear it if Galvin Green put their name on them !!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			None that I know that play golf
		
Click to expand...

See any town centre on a Saturday night for details.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			See any town centre on a Saturday night for details.
		
Click to expand...

Are they playing golf then ?

Don't see many when I go out  wearing sleeveless tops nor don't see the connection between going out drinking and playing golf attire


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 20, 2016)

About time too.  I wear shorts whenever I can, as do a lot I see at my club and around the country.

Plenty of blue skin and varicose veins on show although I have a fine pair so my wife tells me


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2016)

Not before time, but having seen a few pros at Woburn last year some are a bit on the short side and may well look a bit like Jimmy Krankie


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2016)

The connection is quite simple. 

Guys wear tight gun show t shirts on nights out.  You said you don't think there is an appetite for showing off the guns. I'm telling you boys would definitely be up for going sleeveless if they could. 

Not that it concerns me. I've no guns.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			The connection is quite simple. 

Guys wear tight gun show t shirts on nights out.  You said you don't think there is an appetite for showing off the guns. I'm telling you boys would definitely be up for going sleeveless if they could. 

Not that it concerns me. I've no guns.
		
Click to expand...

On the golf course where someone is trying to play golf as opposed to showing off on a night out with ladies about ? 

Guys if they so wish could already show off their "guns" ala Woods with tight polo shirts etc but I'm guessing they don't want or it's not that comfortable to play golf in 

And I must admit whenever I go out around here then the guys are in smart shirts ( short or long sleeve ) or polo shirts

But I guess if golfers wanted to wear items to shows of guns then at some stage we will hear about it


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 20, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Couldn't care less really. Wear whatever you like, but if you act like an arse then I will judge you.
		
Click to expand...

What he said.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Really? Loads of guys absolutely love a guns show.
		
Click to expand...

Suns out, guns out babay!!!

I know loads of lads who during summer months if not in work or on the golf course are clad in shorts and vests. If they could wear a vest on the golf course I have no doubt at all that they would.

They are probably not golf monthly forum members....


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 20, 2016)

Stuey01 said:



			Suns out, guns out babay!!!

I know loads of lads who during summer months if not in work or on the golf course are clad in shorts and vests. If they could wear a vest on the golf course I have no doubt at all that they would.

*They are probably not golf monthly forum members..*..
		
Click to expand...

I am  tatts oot for the lads


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 20, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Just an awful idea, shorts look ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Some current conforming outfits look ridiculous.  Daly has looked a right old muppet at times


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I am  tatts oot for the lads





Click to expand...

Put your man nips away!
Nice tat though


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 20, 2016)

3565 said:



			Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.
		
Click to expand...

I thought golf all started to go wrong when the younger generation stopped wearing plus fours.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I am  tatts oot for the lads





Click to expand...

Nice tat
My new best mate:lol:


----------



## m10johnson (Jan 20, 2016)

Good decision, lets move forward.

Not sure it is ready for tournament play as yet. Let people get used to seeing players in shorts then roll it out in a few years if it works.


----------



## Crow (Jan 20, 2016)

Terrible news, almost as bad as when players stopped wearing jackets and ties on the course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

The cynic in me says what. Is it really going to make any difference even if they extend it to actual events? I'd rather they made pace of play a priority with meaningful punishments. At my level where my ball goes I'm not wearing shorts anytime soon. That and I wouldn't inflict my PP's to my pipe cleaner legs


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The cynic in me says what. Is it really going to make any difference even if they extend it to actual events? I'd rather they made pace of play a priority with meaningful punishments. At my level where my ball goes I'm not wearing shorts anytime soon. That and I wouldn't inflict my PP's to my pipe cleaner legs
		
Click to expand...

http://www.skysports.com/golf/news/...n-tougher-crackdown-on-slow-play-in-abu-dhabi


Starting this week.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



http://www.skysports.com/golf/news/...n-tougher-crackdown-on-slow-play-in-abu-dhabi


Starting this week.
		
Click to expand...

About time but personally, I think fines for many won't be any deterrent especially given some of the purses on tour. Why they simply cannot use shot penalties is beyond me. That would be a bigger sanction especially if the player then missed a cut or two


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			I am  tatts oot for the lads





Click to expand...

Just my opinion but why would anybody do this to themselves?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Just my opinion but why would anybody do this to themselves?
		
Click to expand...

I have to agree


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2016)

garyinderry said:



http://www.skysports.com/golf/news/...n-tougher-crackdown-on-slow-play-in-abu-dhabi


Starting this week.

Pathetic and just a token gesture all to save 15 minutes I doubt if anyone will notice this very small difference.

As I have said many times its penalty shots only that will do it.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2016)

3565 said:



			Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.
		
Click to expand...

Can't be no worse than fowlers tracky bottoms and high tops


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Just my opinion but why would anybody do this to themselves?
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			I have to agree
		
Click to expand...

It's art, we've been doing it for centuries, it's nothing new, although the tribal stuff has really taken a leap over the last few years, all mine on my chest, arms, back etc are more traditional, when that single needle goes around your nipple or taps against your shoulder blades, well you just can't put a price on that  

:smirk:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's art, we've been doing it for centuries, it's nothing new, although the tribal stuff has really taken a leap over the last few years, all mine on my chest, arms, back etc are more traditional, when that single needle goes around your nipple or taps against your shoulder blades, well you just can't put a price on that  

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You need help mate :mmm:


----------



## 3565 (Jan 20, 2016)

Oddsocks said:



			Can't be no worse than fowlers tracky bottoms and high tops
		
Click to expand...

Not sure which is worse TBH!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You need help mate :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Samaritans has blocked his number


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 20, 2016)

srixon 1 said:



			Just my opinion but why would anybody do this to themselves?
		
Click to expand...

Full sleeves are the latest fashion innit. I'm going to start a laser tattoo removal business ready for when the trendy kids aren't trendy anymore lol.
Rep to old school proper tattoos though, done for the right reason of course.


----------



## Three (Jan 20, 2016)

Personally I'm against Pros wearing shorts, there's absolutely no reason for it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Three said:



			Personally I'm against Pros wearing shorts, there's absolutely no reason for it.
		
Click to expand...

To be comfortable in very hot conditions ?


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			To be comfortable in very hot conditions ?
		
Click to expand...

There's a difference between hot and humid, both can be 40 degrees, 1 with very little humidity and 1 with loads, can't just be about heat alone!

I don't think we'll see that many wearing them going by some of the top boys opinions on Twitter!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			There's a difference between hot and humid, both can be 40 degrees, 1 with very little humidity and 1 with loads, can't just be about heat alone!

I don't think we'll see that many wearing them going by some of the top boys opinions on Twitter!
		
Click to expand...

The use of "hot" was encompassing all the conditions attributed to hot conditions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			There's a difference between hot and humid, both can be 40 degrees, 1 with very little humidity and 1 with loads, can't just be about heat alone!

I don't think we'll see that many wearing them going by some of the top boys opinions on Twitter!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think we'll see too many at the majors but I wonder, once they get the go ahead, whether some of the co-sanctioned events in South Africa, or the Far East will see a bigger take up of the option


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The use of "hot" was encompassing all the conditions attributed to hot conditions
		
Click to expand...

Well the Secret Pro doesn't agree, he thinks shorts will look unprofessional, OK for Pro-AM's and practice only, he also says there is a huge difference in comfortability between 40 degrees with zero humidity and 35 degrees with 100% humidity so can't be based on heat alone.

I'm starting to be swayed to the "no thanks" camp.


----------



## Fish (Jan 20, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't think we'll see too many at the majors but I wonder, once they get the go ahead, whether some of the co-sanctioned events in South Africa, or the Far East will see a bigger take up of the option
		
Click to expand...

I'd put money on the yanks wearing them well before any Europeans, someone is going to wear a pair just for the first publicity shoot that it will cause, their agents will be pushing them towards it, and what of brand ambassadors and those companies sending them shorts, will they then _have to_ wear them?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			Well the Secret Pro doesn't agree, he thinks shorts will look unprofessional, OK for Pro-AM's and practice only, he also says there is a huge difference in comfortability between 40 degrees with zero humidity and 35 degrees with 100% humidity so can't be based on heat alone.

I'm starting to be swayed to the "no thanks" camp.
		
Click to expand...

Well all the guys at the recent Euraisa had no issues and a number of players today in the Pro Am in Dubai were wearing them so maybe it's like most things - down to the individual to make the choice to wear what they feel is comfortable for them.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2016)

there a lot of men keep re posting a picture of a mans boob on ere.

am i missing something. :mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'd put money on the yanks wearing them well before any Europeans, someone is going to wear a pair just for the first publicity shoot that it will cause, their agents will be pushing them towards it, and what of brand ambassadors and those companies sending them shorts, will they then _have to_ wear them?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it depends if the PGA sanctions their use in events before the European tour. I can see the merits in the US and yes, there will be some whacky ones that sponsors pay players big bucks to wear. While I see the logic, and I'm sure they will come in, I'm not overly bothered either way. It won't affect the viewing too much and good golf is good golf whatever they wear


----------



## Three (Jan 20, 2016)

With today's modern clothing, a pair of shorts or a pair of very lightweight trousers don't make any difference to body heat. 
Water,, liquids etc etc make much more difference. 

I don't feel that strongly, just don't think "it's the done thing", and really I don't see any need.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2016)

Three said:



			With today's modern clothing, a pair of shorts or a pair of very lightweight trousers don't make any difference to body heat. 
Water,, liquids etc etc make much more difference. 

I don't feel that strongly, just don't think "it's the done thing", and really I don't see any need.
		
Click to expand...

I agree although not that bothered either way. I think it'll happen eventually in the same way DMD's will come in eventually. I hope they at least keep the Open and Masters short free.


----------



## Marty420 (Jan 20, 2016)

Really don't see what the problem is. Golf should be getting rid of barriers that make it seem like a posh old boys game. Some will dispute this is the case, but alot of people see it as that. In my opinion, and the opinion of my non-golfing friends. This is one reason why they play football or rugby instead. If it's hot and I want to wear shorts, I'll wear shorts. What harm is it really doing to anyone else? Am I disrespecting other players or having a negative effect on the game by doing so? Really? I'm still the same polite and friendly person in shorts that I am in trousers.

And while I'm here, the subject of why someone would want full sleeve tattoos? Why not? Each to their own, if you don't like it that's fine. But ive never had someone with a tattoo asking why I don't have one.


----------



## glynntaylor (Jan 20, 2016)

I've read that it's the pros that have asked for this following last weeks Eurasia! I read it was clarkey! Did you see the photo of his shirt from the opening ceremony along with Willet. In fact clarkey, Willet, rose and poulter have commented and all for it. 

Btw... I'm all for it. Move with the times the sports in decline... Only the generation of today can help...if hat means adjusting the dress code. So be it! 

With regards to slow play... I've said before I've always had an issue with senior members over this. Agree though it should be strokes... What's a couple of grand to a pro?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 20, 2016)

As long as they don't forget to put the sun block on the back of the knees. Not a good spot to burn.


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 20, 2016)

Shorts discussion- serious business.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 20, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			As long as they don't forget to put the sun block on the back of the knees. Not a good spot to burn.
		
Click to expand...

Can hear the commentary now.   "Rory McIlroy, world number 1 golfer, has had to withdraw from the final round of the US Open because of sun burn on his Popliteal Fossa"


----------



## TheJezster (Jan 20, 2016)

Surely this is a non story? This is frankly years too late, it should have happened ages ago. Not sure why some are flapping their arms about it!?  Legs, we've all got em!


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2016)

About the only thing my game has in common with a tour pro is the weather we play the majority of our golf

I've worn long trousers once in 4 years on the course and regretted it before I even tee'd off

Shorts do make a huge difference to comfort while playing & as mentioned certain players are making a mockery of the purpose of the long trouser rule with some of the wacky designs that are permissible just because they're trousers, and that rebellious streak is probably what will hold back allowing shorts during tournaments 

Shorts that are predominantly plain or single colour would look fine on TV but the games professional image would need protecting from bold patterns, union jacks & all the other nonsense that the odd player would wear just to get attention or rebel

In short (get it!) its a good idea but players would need boundaries


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Three said:



			With today's modern clothing, a pair of shorts or a pair of very lightweight trousers don't make any difference to body heat. 
Water,, liquids etc etc make much more difference. 

I don't feel that strongly, just don't think "it's the done thing", and really I don't see any need.
		
Click to expand...

Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2016)

Not a lover of shorts. Would never wear them, even on the hottest of days. I have some nice, lightweight trousers to wear if it gets really, really hot.
But each to their own.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...

In your opinion they look rubbish does no one else's opinion matter,  are we all to run are clothing past you each day for you to approve.

If I want to look like I'm on a cheap drinking/golf holiday what has it got to do with you?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 21, 2016)

The caddies wear shorts (and trainers) as do the ladies.  Victorian attitudes to the body still linger on it seems


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...

That may be a completely sensible opinion for conditions/players at your course but its a global game and as such consideration needs to be given to the sport wherever its played


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 21, 2016)

Slab said:



			That may be a completely sensible opinion for conditions/players at your course but its a global game and as such consideration needs to be given to the sport wherever its played
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Slab.  Being in Mauritius you would probably get funny looks wearing trousers and not shorts!

I'm lucky enough to have played golf in the US, Caribbean, Mauritius, Thailand, South Africa as well as many times in Southern Europe, shorts do make a difference


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...

You used to have to wear a jacket and tie to play golf but thankfully common sense allowed the game to move on 

99% of golf courses have shorts in their dress code - in fact I don't know any course that doesn't have shorts in their dress code. 

The Pros who it affects say it serves a purpose


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...

That's only an opinion, it's not right or wrong.

As for my opinion, I don't see the problem if someone wants to wear smart tailored shorts when playing golf.


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2016)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Indeed Slab.  Being in Mauritius you would probably get funny looks wearing trousers and not shorts!

I'm lucky enough to have played golf in the US, Caribbean, Mauritius, Thailand, South Africa as well as many times in Southern Europe, shorts do make a difference
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was lucky enough to play a few holes alongside Hennie Otto a couple of weeks ago during a social game, he was in shorts like the rest of us. Its only when he goes to 'work' he puts the uniform on 

That tells me trousers are simply to protect an image (which isn't working when you see some of the Daly/Poulter/Donald efforts etc etc)


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

*Shorts look rubbish on the golf course* they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...

Where as a lot of the outfits of garish mismatching tops and trousers look great..


----------



## Duckster (Jan 21, 2016)

I think Geoff Shackelford sums it up better than I could.

_"Pro golfers wearing pants has nothing to do with tradition and everything to do with aesthetics. 

When you're at a pro golf event and you hear spikes, you will turn to find a well-dressed, pressed and fitted person probably clad in one-too-many logos. But you'll also have no doubt you are seeing a professional in his/her arena. A gladiator of sorts, in their arena. One that we have paid to come see perform.

Athletes should stand out and look impressive. They shouldn't dress look like the rest of us. Pants on a golfer, for whatever reason, add a certain gravitas. Golfers wearing shorts have no chance of standing out and, contrary to claims, do not appear to be more athletic by exposing their legs. Instead, they look like they're late for their 1:20 tee time at any old course, not The Old Course"_


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2016)

Snobbish elderly golfers object to moving with the times.

That's just golfing tradition, been going on for five centuries now.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Not a lover of shorts. Would never wear them, even on the hottest of days. I have some nice, lightweight trousers to wear if it gets really, really hot.
But each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

I'll make sure I have some nice tight shorts on at Woburn so you can admire my lily white legs


----------



## 3565 (Jan 21, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Not a lover of shorts. Would never wear them, even on the hottest of days. I have some nice, lightweight trousers to wear if it gets really, really hot.
But each to their own.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you. I tried once and hated it, it just didn't feel right and never worn shorts for golf since.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Duckster said:



			I think Geoff Shackelford sums it up better than I could.

_"Pro golfers wearing pants has nothing to do with tradition and everything to do with aesthetics. 

When you're at a pro golf event and you hear spikes, you will turn to find a well-dressed, pressed and fitted person probably clad in one-too-many logos. But you'll also have no doubt you are seeing a professional in his/her arena. A gladiator of sorts, in their arena. One that we have paid to come see perform.

Athletes should stand out and look impressive. They shouldn't dress look like the rest of us. Pants on a golfer, for whatever reason, add a certain gravitas. Golfers wearing shorts have no chance of standing out and, contrary to claims, do not appear to be more athletic by exposing their legs. Instead, they look like they're late for their 1:20 tee time at any old course, not The Old Course"_

Click to expand...

Geoff who ? 

It is interesting to see that people make judgements on golfers based on what they wear ?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			In your opinion they look rubbish does no one else's opinion matter,  are we all to run are clothing past you each day for you to approve.

If I want to look like I'm on a cheap drinking/golf holiday what has it got to do with you?
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's my opinion I am not going to post someone else's opinion.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Slab said:



			That may be a completely sensible opinion for conditions/players at your course but its a global game and as such consideration needs to be given to the sport wherever its played
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, but you would probably be cooler wearing a pair of the latest trousers that are designed to keep you cool than you would wearing shorts and having the blazing sunshine on your skin.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Agreed, but you would probably be cooler wearing a pair of the latest trousers that are designed to keep you cool than you would wearing shorts and having the blazing sunshine on your skin.
		
Click to expand...

how else am I going to get my legs tanned - I don't do beach holidays or lounging in the back garden,I spend all my spare time on the golf course.


----------



## 3565 (Jan 21, 2016)

need_my_wedge said:



			how else am I going to get my legs tanned - I don't do beach holidays or lounging in the back garden,I spend all my spare time on the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Go to a tanning shop.......


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Agreed, but you would probably be cooler wearing a pair of the latest trousers that are designed to keep you cool than you would wearing shorts and having the blazing sunshine on your skin.
		
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with that either, these lads on TV certainly aren't wearing the bog standard crimpoline 'slacks' or chinos from George at Asda 2 for Â£20, they'll have climate control/sweat wicking tailored troos kindly supplied by their sponsor 

There's one downside to shorts I need to admit to, playing out of a bunker, the sprayed sand will invariably stick to your sweaty leg and annoy you 
Oh and another downside, when I change into my clean shorts & flip flops after a post round shower I have a golfers tan round both ankles as I lounge in the clubhouse

Still more comfy in a nice pair of lightweight shorts though


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Agreed, but you would probably be cooler wearing a pair of the latest trousers that are designed to keep you cool than you would wearing shorts and having the blazing sunshine on your skin.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe i want the blazing sunshine on my skin


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Del_Boy said:



			Maybe i want the blazing sunshine on my skin
		
Click to expand...

So the whole it being cooler argument is just a ploy what is really all about is getting a tan.
You will be wanting sun loungers outside the clubhouse next.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Agreed, but you would probably be cooler wearing a pair of the latest trousers that are designed to keep you cool than you would wearing shorts and having the blazing sunshine on your skin.
		
Click to expand...

Worn plenty pairs of trousers designed to "keep you cool " whilst working in Cyprus and the Gulf States - none keep you as cool as wearing shorts 

You can't be "cooler" covering up - if anything in my expirence having legs covered makes you warmer - the layer system is good like that.

It's such a sensible idea


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Worn plenty pairs of trousers designed to "keep you cool " whilst working in Cyprus and the Gulf States - none keep you as cool as wearing shorts 

You can't be "cooler" covering up - if anything in my expirence having legs covered makes you warmer - the layer system is good like that.

It's such a sensible idea
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to people who live in the middle east they don't seen to get that, they seem to think a long light layer is better but of course they don't understand the sun like us British people.


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			So the whole it being cooler argument is just a ploy what is really all about is getting a tan.
You will be wanting sun loungers outside the clubhouse next.
		
Click to expand...

I never said anything about it being cooler - it's all about personal choice.  You want to wear slacks others want to wear shorts.  Each to there own I say.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Tell that to people who live in the middle east they don't seen to get that, they seem to think a long light layer is better but of course they don't understand the sun like us British people.
		
Click to expand...

Or because of their religion and culture wearing shorts and showing skin is a no no 

But isn't it about personal choice and people being able to wear them without being judged by others


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 21, 2016)

I think Ian Poulter summed it up perfectly: It's 2016.

Golf dress codes are one of the most ridiculous things in the world. I could wear golf pants that have a print which makes them look like worn-out blue jeans, at the same time a neat pair of new blue jeans wouldn't be acceptable. Taylored golf shorts are not allowed during tournament play, but Rickie Fowler can wear jogger style pants as long they aren't actual joggers but "golf joggers".

Like Samuel L. Jackson said, you can easily dress like a pimp wearing nothing but golf attire. But golf shorts aren't acceptable because they lack dignity? Come on.

If we want to call golfers "athletes", maybe we should let them dress accordingly. 


And by the way:



freddielong said:



			Agreed, but you would probably be cooler wearing a pair of the latest trousers that are designed to keep you cool than you would wearing shorts and having the blazing sunshine on your skin.
		
Click to expand...

You are aware how the "keep cool" pants work? They let air in and moisture out, so your body's temperature control via sweating works despite the fact you're wearing pants. All the tech is meant to offset the disadvantage pants have compared to shorts. When you're wearing shorts you don't need that tech because the air naturally reaches your legs and evaporates the swear, letting your body's natural "keep cool technology" do its job.
So while those modern pants may be much better than oldschool cotton pants, they may keep you (almost) as cool as shorts, but surely not cooler.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Geoff who ? 

It is interesting to see that people make judgements on golfers based on what they wear ?
		
Click to expand...

Geoff Shackelford - very good, well not really a blogger, more a collator of all things golf. Quite surprised you've not heard of him, been on lots of different podcasts etc...

http://www.geoffshackelford.com/


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But isn't it about personal choice and people being able to wear them without being judged by others
		
Click to expand...

What, like shoes that look like football trainers Phil????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			What, like shoes that look like football trainers Phil????


Click to expand...

If they are manufactured as golf shoes then yes Smiffy


----------



## jamielaing (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm caught here. I think we have to move on but I am one who is concerned about jeans etc eventually being acceptable. However, if we are all about tradition shall we all go out like this from now on?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2016)

jamielaing said:



			I'm caught here. I think we have to move on but I am one who is concerned about jeans etc eventually being acceptable. However, if we are all about tradition shall we all go out like this from now on?
View attachment 18208

Click to expand...

whats wrong with dressing like that??, thats how i dress on the course at the moment!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Wait till they start getting bitten to death by al the midges, the fad of wearing shorts will soon go.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Wait till they start getting bitten to death by al the midges, the fad of wearing shorts will soon go.
		
Click to expand...

or worse!!!..

Mozzies, sand flies, clegs, all sorts of nasties esp in the nice warm places they play


----------



## Capella (Jan 21, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			or worse!!!..

Mozzies, sand flies, clegs, all sorts of nasties esp in the nice warm places they play
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, absolutely nothing is worse than midges  I will never forget my first Scotland trip to the Western Isles ... it was very windy and for days we were praying for the wind to stop. Then it did and in a matter of minutes were begging for the wind to pick up again.  Demons from a special hell, that's what they are.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			or worse!!!..

Mozzies, sand flies, clegs, all sorts of nasties esp in the nice warm places they play
		
Click to expand...

The ladies seem to manage in vest & hot pants


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2016)

JamesR said:



			The ladies seem to manage in vest & hot pants
		
Click to expand...

The ladies must just be a hardier bunch than some of the wimps on here... If it's not the sight of bare legs that scares them, it's the thought of a few teeny insects....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2016)

Capella said:



			Nothing, absolutely nothing is worse than midges  I will never forget my first Scotland trip to the Western Isles ... it was very windy and for days we were praying for the wind to stop. Then it did and in a matter of minutes were begging for the wind to pick up again.  Demons from a special hell, that's what they are.
		
Click to expand...

you have obviously not been bitten by clegs and sand fles then... blood poisoning is far worse than a few wee midges. not to mention malaria from the mozzies


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			Wait till they start getting bitten to death by al the midges, the fad of wearing shorts will soon go.
		
Click to expand...

Seem to have no issues for the ladies and on their arms and wearing trousers doesn't stop people getting bitten.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2016)

JamesR said:



			The ladies seem to manage in vest & hot pants
		
Click to expand...

very true, maybe they are more used to rubbing creams and lotions on so its no issue putting on insect repellent. 

i always forget, and get bitten to buggery


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2016)

The mossies round these parts bite through clothing (not that they go for me anyway) so long or short it makes no odds


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or because of their religion and culture wearing shorts and showing skin is a no no 

But isn't it about personal choice and people being able to wear them without being judged by others
		
Click to expand...

So personal choice, jeans and a [Mod Edit] or football shirt should be ok if that's all that matters.


----------



## CMNI (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



*Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.*

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...


Doesn't mean that don't sweat.  Does this look either good or comfortable?  






I am sure that overheating can cause loss of performance.  Look at Jason Day in the US open last year, Vertigo triggered by exhaustion, granted there is an underlying condition.  

No they don't need shorts, but it will surely make their game better depending on the conditions.


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			The ladies must just be a hardier bunch than some of the wimps on here... If it's not the sight of bare legs that scares them, it's the thought of a few teeny insects.... 

Click to expand...

No fun getting bitten, especially if can't bite them back :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			So personal choice, jeans and a [Mod Edit] or football shirt should be ok if that's all that matters.
		
Click to expand...

If that's in the accepted dress code of the club or competition.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

CMNI said:



			Doesn't mean that don't sweat.  Does this look either good or comfortable?  

View attachment 18210
View attachment 18211



I am sure that overheating can cause loss of performance.  Look at Jason Day in the US open last year, Vertigo triggered by exhaustion, granted there is an underlying condition.  

No they don't need shorts, but it will surely make their game better depending on the conditions.
		
Click to expand...

That first picture isn't sweat no one not ever a super human being like tiger just sweats down the the front lower half of their legs and the second picture is his top half so will not be effected by shorts.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 21, 2016)

Over here its 35degrees plus for 3 months of the year - you don't see anyone wearing long trousers on the course. At our place it has to be tailored golf shorts and there is absolutely no problem with it at all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			That first picture isn't sweat no one not ever a super human being like tiger just sweats down the the front lower half of their legs and the second picture is his top half so will not be effected by shorts.
		
Click to expand...

If it isn't sweat what is it ? 

Of course people can sweat on theirs shins of the temp and humidity is that hot.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it isn't sweat what is it ? 

Of course people can sweat on theirs shins of the temp and humidity is that hot.
		
Click to expand...

People can sweat there but not only there the inside of his thighs are dry and his shirt is dry. IMO he has been in wet long grass.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			... IMO he has been in wet long grass.
		
Click to expand...

He recent driving form would suggest that!


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it isn't sweat what is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Do I need to answer that one? &#128560;


----------



## JamPal (Jan 21, 2016)

3565 said:



			Yep, let's see the 'tailored short cargo big pocket on side/beach' pants that you see during the summer in your medal, appear in the pro tours as well........... Great idea.
		
Click to expand...


Indeed. Why not.

All the stuffy nonsense puts people off. It put me off for 40 years!


----------



## Fish (Jan 21, 2016)

Wish I'd bought me Mum :smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			That first picture isn't sweat no one not ever a super human being like tiger just sweats down the the front lower half of their legs and the second picture is his top half so will not be effected by shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right, I believe Tigger is wearing his pyjama bottoms.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golfers don't run about,  they don't need shorts.

Shorts look rubbish on the golf course they do not work golf's dress code is one of the few bastions of sensibility it has left,
Why does this need to change its un necessary  it serves no reason and looks rubbish.

People who wear shorts on a golf course look like they are 4 lads on a cheap drinking /golf holiday in spain.
		
Click to expand...

  This is a stupid statement. So shorts dont look ok, but wearing trousers from Loudmouth Golf or Royal & Awesome is ok? 

US Amateur they all wear shorts, do they still look like they are on a cheap golf/drinking holiday when they are beating you by about 15shots a round?


----------



## StevieT (Jan 21, 2016)

Whilst I am a bit of a traditionalist at heart and prefer a strict dress code, I think the inclusion of Shorts (tailored, of course!) is a welcomed change.  I think this is a good news story.


----------



## CMNI (Jan 21, 2016)

freddielong said:



			That first picture isn't sweat no one not ever a super human being like tiger just sweats down the the front lower half of their legs and the second picture is his top half so will not be effected by shorts.
		
Click to expand...

Ok fair enough, but here is a recent Fowler picture.  Doubt that would be comfortable to walk around in.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 21, 2016)

CMNI said:



			Ok fair enough, but here is a recent Fowler picture.  Doubt that would be comfortable to walk around in. 
View attachment 18216

Click to expand...

that would just be the same with shorts though?

but TBH Ive never understood why pro's couldn't wear shorts.... wear them all the time myself, in fact Ive got them on now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2016)

Rickie may not be sweating there as badly if he has a little draught up his shorts :thup: Trousers stop the air flow.


----------



## Crow (Jan 21, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			I think Ian Poulter summed it up perfectly: It's 2016.

Golf dress codes are one of the most ridiculous things in the world. *I could wear golf pants* that have a print which makes them look like worn-out blue jeans, at the same time a neat pair of new blue jeans wouldn't be acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

Ian Poulter said golf pants?
He'll never get an invite to play from me.


----------



## ExRabbit (Jan 22, 2016)

I've read pretty much all of this thread, but I still can't see any reason why people shouldn't be allowed to wear properly tailored shorts on the course.

The objectors seem to be saying that there is no reason to not wear trousers instead of shorts.

Could some of the objectors please give a solid reason why shorts should not be allowed?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2016)

ExRabbit said:



			Could some of the objectors please give a solid reason why shorts should not be allowed?
		
Click to expand...

I am not an "objector" but if you've ever seen either Paul Nash or Leftie in shorts, you'll realise why I'm not so keen


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

ExRabbit said:



			I've read pretty much all of this thread, but I still can't see any reason why people shouldn't be allowed to wear properly tailored shorts on the course.

The objectors seem to be saying that there is no reason to not wear trousers instead of shorts.

Could some of the objectors please give a solid reason why shorts should not be allowed?
		
Click to expand...

There is no way to wear shorts on a golf course and look anything other than a 6 year old public school boy or a lad on holiday, they do not work. Tailored shorts with long socks and trainer type golf shoes looks terrible, cargo shorts look hideous with most golf shoes. Its just an esthetic thing but it looks terrible.


----------



## Slab (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			There is no way to wear shorts on a golf course and look anything other than a 6 year old public school boy or a lad on holiday, they do not work. Tailored shorts with long socks and trainer type golf shoes looks terrible, cargo shorts look hideous with most golf shoes. Its just an esthetic thing but it looks terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Looks are important, but only one of these guys would be prohibited from appearing on Tour during a comp day dressed like this:


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it isn't sweat what is it ? 

Of course people can sweat on theirs shins of the temp and humidity is that hot.
		
Click to expand...




freddielong said:



			There is no way to wear shorts on a golf course and look anything other than a 6 year old public school boy or a lad on holiday, they do not work. Tailored shorts with long socks and trainer type golf shoes looks terrible, cargo shorts look hideous with most golf shoes. Its just an esthetic thing but it looks terrible.
		
Click to expand...

I take it you're a brown socks and sandals kinda guy on holiday then?


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			There is no way to wear shorts on a golf course and look anything other than a 6 year old public school boy or a lad on holiday, they do not work. Tailored shorts with long socks and trainer type golf shoes looks terrible, cargo shorts look hideous with most golf shoes. Its just an esthetic thing but it looks terrible.
		
Click to expand...

Some of the bods in long trousers look a right mess.  Let's just have a dress code of one style of trouser, shirt and jumper available in one colour available in different sizes only.  You can choose the design and no-one will look terrible


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2016)

Can I just say that no golf shorts are 'tailored'.  They are all made in the same sweat shops in the Far East as the rest of the golf clobber is. Then again only golf could get itself into such a flap about wearing shorts on a hot day to play sport.  And they wonder why people think the game is elitist and out of touch.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I just say that no golf shorts are 'tailored'.  They are all made in the same sweat shops in the Far East as the rest of the golf clobber is. Then again only golf could get itself into such a flap about wearing shorts on a hot day to play sport.  And they wonder why people think the game is elitist and out of touch.
		
Click to expand...

Golf was better off when it was elitist and aspirational, since it became "Open to all"
It seems to be struggling.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golf was better off when it was elitist and aspirational, since it became "Open to all"
It seems to be struggling.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, just Wow, you've definitely been on a wind up the whole of this thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golf was better off when it was elitist and aspirational, since it became "Open to all"
It seems to be struggling.
		
Click to expand...

The scary thing is you prob believe a statement like that is true


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golf was better off when it was elitist and aspirational, since it became "Open to all"
It seems to be struggling.
		
Click to expand...

I think you can trace the decline of golf down to the day they let working class people play myself. Terrible decision....


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I think you can trace the decline of golf down to the day they let working class people play myself. Terrible decision....
		
Click to expand...

I don't mean it in that sense but when golf club membership was something people aspired to rather than the take it or leave it attitude there is at the moment.


----------



## Capella (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I don't mean it in that sense but when golf club membership was something people aspired to rather than the take it or leave it attitude there is at the moment.
		
Click to expand...


Spoken like a true Trump


----------



## Del_Boy (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I don't mean it in that sense but when golf club membership was something people aspired to rather than the take it or leave it attitude there is at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that's because golf club membership hasn't moved along with what people now expect from membership.  I think in all aspects of life people expect more than they did before and if you can't deliver that 'extra' people will just take it or leave it because there are many alternatives


----------



## Snelly (Jan 22, 2016)

I think shorts for the pros should be allowed.  Seems silly that they cannot wear them in my view. 


As for the decline of golf, I think the point that membership of a golf club is no longer seen as something aspirational has some validity.  However, unlike the Corbynistas of the forum, I don't believe that this has anything to do with opening golf club doors to the proles. 

Much more likely is that golf, like most sports, has peaks and troughs of participation - squash is another good example.  Both huge 25 years ago and dwindling participation today.   

For golf, I also believe that as the pace of life has increased in the UK, leisure time has become more precious and the time it takes to play a round is now a prohibitive factor.  Logically, this also points to slow play being the biggest problem that golf currently faces. It is killing the game.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I think shorts for the pros should be allowed.  Seems silly that they cannot wear them in my view. 


As for the decline of golf, I think the point that membership of a golf club is no longer seen as something aspirational has some validity.  However, unlike the Corbynistas of the forum, I don't believe that this has anything to do with opening golf club doors to the proles. 

Much more likely is that golf, like most sports, has peaks and troughs of participation - squash is another good example.  Both huge 25 years ago and dwindling participation today.   

For golf, I also believe that as the pace of life has increased in the UK, leisure time has become more precious and *the time it takes to play a round is now a prohibitive factor.  Logically, this also points to slow play being the biggest problem that golf currently faces. It is killing the game.*

Click to expand...

But could one not argue that if you say make the average time a round takes 3.5 hours instead of 4 or whatever it is, the extra half an hour in reality won't make that much difference?  As if you are out golfing then once you have got there, possibly had a pint afterwards, may be even a quick warm up, you are talking what 5 plus hours door to door?  So is being able to do it in 4.5 plus hours going to make that much difference?

I do agree that the perception of slow play is a problem and everything should be done to speed it up.  But instead of just looking at getting people round 18 holes a bit quicker there has to also be attractive opportunities to play quicker golf other than 18 holes.  IMHO.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			I don't mean it in that sense but when golf club membership was something people aspired torather than the take it or leave it attitude there is at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

And whose fault would you say the fact that it is not longer aspirational and there is a 'take it or leave it' attitude is then?  Societies or the golf clubs themselves?


----------



## Snelly (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			But could one not argue that if you say make the average time a round takes 3.5 hours instead of 4 or whatever it is, the extra half an hour in reality won't make that much difference?  As if you are out golfing then once you have got there, possibly had a pint afterwards, may be even a quick warm up, you are talking what 5 plus hours door to door?  So is being able to do it in 4.5 plus hours going to make that much difference?

I do agree that the perception of slow play is a problem and everything should be done to speed it up.  But instead of just looking at getting people round 18 holes a bit quicker there has to also be attractive opportunities to play quicker golf other than 18 holes.  IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I think an extra hour does make a difference.   Certainly for me.   If I could turn up to play on a Saturday at 8am, have a bacon sarnie and a coffee then play 18 holes in 3 hours, shower, couple of pints and home, then I would be back by the middle of the day, leaving ample time to do something significant in the afternoon with the family: lunch, hiking, list of jobs at home, another sport etc. Add on another 90 minutes and it starts to eat into the day too much plus I will be in a worse mood as I will have had to wait for ages on the course as PGA Tour impersonators take five minutes to chunk it 70 yards every verse end. 

In essence, I am saying that golf needs to fit in to half a day, not three quarters of one.   Muppets playing slower and slower over the past 20 years has meant the former is a rare occasion and the latter is the unfortunate, annoying norm.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 22, 2016)

Snelly said:



			I think an extra hour does make a difference.   Certainly for me.   If I could turn up to play on a Saturday at 8am, have a bacon sarnie and a coffee then play 18 holes in 3 hours, shower, couple of pints and home, then I would be back by the middle of the day, leaving ample time to do something significant in the afternoon with the family: lunch, hiking, list of jobs at home, another sport etc. Add on another 90 minutes and it starts to eat into the day too much plus I will be in a worse mood as I will have had to wait for ages on the course as PGA Tour impersonators take five minutes to chunk it 70 yards every verse end. 

In essence, I am saying that golf needs to fit in to half a day, not three quarters of one.   Muppets playing slower and slower over the past 20 years has meant the former is a rare occasion and the latter is the unfortunate, annoying norm.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I do - tee off at 8am on Sat or Sunday is no comp on, get round and I'm home for lunch then the afternoon is spent with the missus and little'un or watching the football


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jan 22, 2016)

Another sensible piece from James Corrigan of the Torygraph: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...-resist-the-knee-jerk-reaction-to-shorts.html


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Golf was better off when it was elitist and aspirational, since it became "Open to all"
It seems to be struggling.
		
Click to expand...

may have been the case in England in the past, but not in Scotland, here it has always been a game for everyone


----------



## Capella (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			But could one not argue that if you say make the average time a round takes 3.5 hours instead of 4 or whatever it is, the extra half an hour in reality won't make that much difference?  As if you are out golfing then once you have got there, possibly had a pint afterwards, may be even a quick warm up, you are talking what 5 plus hours door to door?  So is being able to do it in 4.5 plus hours going to make that much difference?
		
Click to expand...

This is going slightly off the shorts topic now , but what bothers me most about slow play (in social golf on the course, not in pro golf) is not the overall time needed for the round, but that having to stand on the fairway waiting for the group in front to clear the green sometimes really messes up the flow of my game. My muscles get cold, I have way too much time to worry about the next shot, my concentration goes out of the window ... 

Plus, at this time of the year, daylight is a concern. Half an hour more can mean having to end your round two or three holes early because it gets too dark. 

I don't think that stuffy old rich people play any faster than hip less fortunate young ones, though, so I doubt the slower rounds are due to a degrade of social standards in golfers.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			And whose fault would you say the fact that it is not longer aspirational and there is a 'take it or leave it' attitude is then?  Societies or the golf clubs themselves?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know there are golfers on here that love the game enough to talk about it on a forum,  who are choosing not to renew their membership, at one time people wouldn't dream of giving up their membership for fear of not getting back in.


----------



## UlyssesSky (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			at one time people wouldn't dream of giving up their membership for fear of not getting back in.
		
Click to expand...

And you actually feel like those times were better?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

UlyssesSky said:



			And you actually feel like those times were better?
		
Click to expand...

It was for the golf courses.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			It was for the golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

How was it ? By restricting who plays to just the privileged ?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How was it ? By restricting who plays to just the privileged ?
		
Click to expand...

Are you really asking why having a waiting list to join is better for a club than not having enough members.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Are you really asking why having a waiting list to join is better for a club than not having enough members.
		
Click to expand...

All depends on the numbers in the club and why they are on a waiting list and how some clubs allow certain people to jump waiting lists 

For years golf clubs made people jump through hoops to join - the "exclusiveness" of golf clubs put people off and that's why golf participation plus the costs dropped - opening up golf clubs to more people allowed the sport and golf clubs to move forward with current society needs - flexible memberships , removal of joining fees , removal of formal interviews , relaxation of dress codes etc etc - golf clubs needed to do that or they would die away.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All depends on the numbers in the club and why they are on a waiting list and how some clubs allow certain people to jump waiting lists 

For years golf clubs made people jump through hoops to join - the "exclusiveness" of golf clubs put people off and that's why golf participation plus the costs dropped - opening up golf clubs to more people allowed the sport and golf clubs to move forward with current society needs - flexible memberships , removal of joining fees , removal of formal interviews , relaxation of dress codes etc etc - golf clubs needed to do that or they would die away.
		
Click to expand...

Then why is it that the more exclusive golf clubs are thriving and more of the ones that have opened up are struggling.

You just think that is what is needed because that is what you want, there is nothing to back it up.


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

We have joining fees, formal interviews, dress codes etc etc and our membership is very healthy, if the course is good enough I believe the membership will always be good, and well mixed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Then why is it that the more exclusive golf clubs are thriving and more of the ones that have opened up are struggling.

You just think that is what is needed because that is what you want, there is nothing to back it up.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't make it a sport thriving if there are a number of clubs that are out of reach for most still have their multi millionaire members. 

Is that not the exact image the golf suffers with and numbers drop because whilst a few of the rich clubs plod along - the rest don't. 

I think it's clear that your attitude it exactly fitting in with the old image of exclusive sport - that goes against everything the sport wants to be.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Then why is it that the more exclusive golf clubs are thriving and more of the ones that have opened up are struggling.

You just think that is what is needed because that is what you want, there is nothing to back it up.
		
Click to expand...

So by that logic if the ones that are struggling became more exclusive then they would no longer suffer?  Yes niche marketing and aiming at time and cash rich customers that want an exclusive experience will work for some clubs as some demand for exclusivity is there.  And those clubs are fine for the market they are in. But you can't seriously extrapolate that and say if most clubs used that business model then clubs would no longer struggle? Really?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 22, 2016)

Must say the boots and capri trouser look Rickie is sporting today is about the worst outfit I've seen on a course for some time. Surely shorts are better?


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			So by that logic if the ones that are struggling became more exclusive then they would no longer suffer?  Yes niche marketing and aiming at time and cash rich customers that want an exclusive experience will work for some clubs as some demand for exclusivity is there.  And those clubs are fine for the market they are in. But you can't seriously extrapolate that and say if most clubs used that business model then clubs would no longer struggle? Really?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest the comment was a bit off the cuff and i didn't really mean it in its strictest sense. It was more about people taking the opposite view where being a member of a club is just another thing to pay for and isnt important  at all.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Must say the boots and capri trouser look Rickie is sporting today is about the worst outfit I've seen on a course for some time. Surely shorts are better?
		
Click to expand...

too true, Terrible look. can't be that comfortable where baseball cut boots in warm conditions?


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			To be honest the comment was a bit off the cuff and i didn't really mean it in its strictest sense. It was more about people taking the opposite view where being a member of a club is just another thing to pay for and isnt important  at all.
		
Click to expand...

a golf club membership is no different to having a football season ticket though is it? you are paying for a service/entertainment - it really is just something else to pay for


----------



## Fish (Jan 22, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Must say the boots and capri trouser look Rickie is sporting today is about the worst outfit I've seen on a course for some time. Surely shorts are better?
		
Click to expand...

I can't see how those ankle hugging trousers are comfortable and along with those high top shoes I don't think he looks smart at all.

Are those shoes made for golf?


----------



## ruff-driver (Jan 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			I can't see how those ankle hugging trousers are comfortable and along with those high top shoes I don't think he looks smart at all.

*Are those shoes made for golf*?
		
Click to expand...

Seems so, http://thegolfnewsnet.com/golfnewsn...wler-sporting-high-top-puma-golf-shoes-15222/


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			a golf club membership is no different to having a football season ticket though is it? you are paying for a service/entertainment - it really is just something else to pay for
		
Click to expand...

Maybe these things are not special anymore but they used to be.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Maybe these things are not special anymore but they used to be.
		
Click to expand...

By special I'm guessing you mean exclusive only to those that could afford it and were deemed fit and worthy by a panel of 3 people.

Recently someone in our club was overheard saying 

"It's a dark day in this clubs history the day they allowed someone living in a council house to be captain"

The same sort of attitude that wouldn't allow someone who wasn't an officer in the forces to join 

Is that special then ?


----------



## Sats (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			By special I'm guessing you mean exclusive only to those that could afford it and were deemed fit and worthy by a panel of 3 people.

Recently someone in our club was overheard saying 

"It's a dark day in this clubs history the day they allowed someone living in a council house to be captain"

The same sort of attitude that wouldn't allow someone who wasn't an officer in the forces to join 

Is that special then ?
		
Click to expand...

This is why I've generally learnt to loathe golfers (not all of them btw) but these snobs are in need of a well placed right hook. Play the game, respect the rules and others. I don't think wearing trousers will bestow you with these qualities and no one in the R&A or the PGA gives a two second shuffle what you think, they'll do it anyway. Learn to evolve.


----------



## freddielong (Jan 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			By special I'm guessing you mean exclusive only to those that could afford it and were deemed fit and worthy by a panel of 3 people.

Recently someone in our club was overheard saying 

"It's a dark day in this clubs history the day they allowed someone living in a council house to be captain"

The same sort of attitude that wouldn't allow someone who wasn't an officer in the forces to join 

Is that special then ?
		
Click to expand...

No by special I mean something you are excited about.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 22, 2016)

freddielong said:



			Maybe these things are not special anymore but they used to be.
		
Click to expand...

That's rubbish - they were nice but never special. 

The more golf catches up to modern times the more it will flourish - we've a thriving junior section at our club and they all wear shorts and hideous bright shirts - all sold as golf clothing - long may it continue as they are the ones that will keep the club and sport going


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 22, 2016)

Lambchops said:



			That's rubbish - they were nice but never special. 

The more golf catches up to modern times the more it will flourish - we've a thriving junior section at our club and they all wear shorts and hideous bright shirts - all sold as golf clothing - long may it continue as they are the ones that will keep the club and sport going
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree, the sooner we can them children back cleaning the Chimneys instead of filling up the fairways the better and while were at it, how about those women, get them back breeding! Playing Golf indeed! It's a gentlemans sport for goodness sake&#128515;


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 22, 2016)

No problem with it in my book BUT I would qualify that by saying there are only a very small % of golfers who can pull off the look without looking a plum and I would include myself in the larger % group. 

I will always wear trousers unless it is very hot.


----------



## Lambchops (Jan 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Don't agree, the sooner we can them children back cleaning the Chimneys instead of filling up the fairways the better and while were at it, how about those women, get them back breeding! Playing Golf indeed! It's a gentlemans sport for goodness sake&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant


----------



## User20205 (Jan 22, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			No problem with it in my book BUT I would qualify that by saying there are only a very small % of golfers who can pull off the look without looking a plum and I would include myself in the larger % group. 

I will always wear trousers unless it is very hot.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself Rupert. I reckon I look quite something in a pair of shorts  only 2 things stop me from wearing them now, the blood pressure of the lady members and the ticks who find me equally as alluring


----------



## chippa1909 (Jan 22, 2016)

Do I want to see some old guys (or gals) hairless, varicose veiney legs on the golf course? No. Just no.
And the pampered pros shouldn't be encouraging it!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2016)

chippa1909 said:



			Do I want to see some old guys (or gals) hairless, varicose veiney legs on the golf course? No. Just no.
And the pampered pros shouldn't be encouraging it!
		
Click to expand...

It's a familiar site at my club in the summer when over 40's and I'm well into that bracket get their legs out. Some are not pretty sights and I include my own. They aren't for the faint hearted and not fair to PP's to whip mine out. Add in the necessity to go into some long grass now and then and it's not for me


----------



## TheJezster (Jan 22, 2016)

Luckily I have awesome legs and look great in shorts so will continue to sport them if it's not too cold outside.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 22, 2016)

therod said:



			Speak for yourself Rupert. I reckon I look quite something in a pair of shorts  only 2 things stop me from wearing them now, the blood pressure of the lady members and the ticks who find me equally as alluring 

Click to expand...

When you say lady members, I assume your talking about the type you made a lovely comment to at RSG last year? Smooth as sandpaper you mate


----------



## User20205 (Jan 22, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			When you say lady members, I assume your talking about the type you made a lovely comment to at RSG last year? Smooth as sandpaper you mate 

Click to expand...

I hope she's there again this year. I expect so, it's been a mild winter


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2016)

warm as toast here today, wish I had worn my shorts playing today.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			warm as toast here today, wish I had worn my shorts playing today.
		
Click to expand...

Pretending to be a pro :smirk:.


----------

